# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Sil-Nylon Camo Tarp

## Wingman

Hey folks any thoughts and a good affordable sil-nylon camo tarp? I'm looking for one that is no smaller than a 8X10 ft.  Our scout troop wants to do more primitive camping and I thought this would be a great addition to my kit. Thanks for any help.

----------


## Winter

I spent $110 on a 10x12. For the money, take a tarp, For the packability, the silnylon  is amazing.

----------


## crashdive123

In addition to more primitive camping, a good project might be to have them make their own.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=homemade+tarp

----------


## Wingman

I was thinking of that option as well. Thanks.

----------


## Wingman

> In addition to more primitive camping, a good project might be to have them make their own.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=homemade+tarp


I talked with my wife's cousin who sews she said if I can get the material she will make one for me.. Now I have to do a bit of scouting.

----------


## Sparky93

Here is the cheapest I have found, they sell it over on BCUSA's store.

It's 10x10 for 60 bucks, they also sell a 5x7 for $22 http://www.bushcraftoutfitters.com/M...t-woodland.htm

----------


## Wingman

> Here is the cheapest I have found, they sell it over on BCUSA's store.
> 
> It's 10x10 for 60 bucks, they also sell a 5x7 for $22 http://www.bushcraftoutfitters.com/M...t-woodland.htm


Thanks so much for the info!

----------


## Sparky93

> Thanks so much for the info!


Not a problem brother

----------


## crashdive123

> I talked with my wife's cousin who sews she said if I can get the material she will make one for me.. Now I have to do a bit of scouting.


Some of the WalMarts around here carry sil-nylon in their fabric department.  JoAnns Fabric (probably any fabric store) carries it as well.

----------


## Wingman

I will scout around the local Walmarts to see if they carry any product. Thanks

----------


## hunter63

> In addition to more primitive camping, a good project might be to have them make their own.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=homemade+tarp


+1 on this tutorial good stuff on a DYI

----------


## finallyME

Having made a few silnylon tarps, and a camo one, here is what I have learned.

First, the BCUSA tarp is not silnylon.  It is ripstop nylon that is urethane coated.  Urethane coating is heavier than silnylon.  It is also cheaper and easier to apply commercially.  The majority of tents on the market are urethane coated.

Ripstop nylon comes in different weights.  It starts at 30D 1.1 oz per sq yard, and goes up from there.  1.1 oz and 1.9 oz seem to be the most popular.  These weights are for uncoated, breathable, not-waterproof fabric.

I have never found camo rip-stop nylon less than 1.9 oz per sq yard.  The 1.1 is always a solid color.  You can get 1.1 in solid camo colors (like coyote brown, foliage green, OD green, etc) but it is always a solid.

Silnylon is ripstop nylon that is impregnated with silicon, as opposed to coated with urethane.  I have never seen it done commercially on anything other than 1.1 oz fabric.  I have never seen camo silnylon commercially either.  The camo fabric is always 1.9 oz or heavier, and always urethane coated.  I have seen people take breathable, uncoated 1.9 oz camo and silicon impregnate it themselves.  I did that myself.

So, now you have to ask yourself what you really want.  Do you have to have a silnylon camo tarp, or are you just looking for a tarp that is camo?

Buying fabric at Walmart is never a sure thing.  I have found most of my fabric there, but I was really lucky.  If you ever do find it there, buy the bolt.  Buying online is the only sure way to get what you want/need.  I would suggest hitting all the walmarts in your area first, then buy online.  Joan's is never a sure thing, and they are usually more expensive.

----------


## Wingman

> Having made a few silnylon tarps, and a camo one, here is what I have learned.
> 
> First, the BCUSA tarp is not silnylon.  It is ripstop nylon that is urethane coated.  Urethane coating is heavier than silnylon.  It is also cheaper and easier to apply commercially.  The majority of tents on the market are urethane coated.
> 
> Ripstop nylon comes in different weights.  It starts at 30D 1.1 oz per sq yard, and goes up from there.  1.1 oz and 1.9 oz seem to be the most popular.  These weights are for uncoated, breathable, not-waterproof fabric.
> 
> I have never found camo rip-stop nylon less than 1.9 oz per sq yard.  The 1.1 is always a solid color.  You can get 1.1 in solid camo colors (like coyote brown, foliage green, OD green, etc) but it is always a solid.
> 
> Silnylon is ripstop nylon that is impregnated with silicon, as opposed to coated with urethane.  I have never seen it done commercially on anything other than 1.1 oz fabric.  I have never seen camo silnylon commercially either.  The camo fabric is always 1.9 oz or heavier, and always urethane coated.  I have seen people take breathable, uncoated 1.9 oz camo and silicon impregnate it themselves.  I did that myself.
> ...


Great post! Thanks. I tried WalMart in my area and no go I guess people in the San Diego area don't sew. LOL Thanks for the info I learned a lot.

----------


## SARKY

I know that GoLite has a sil-nylon tarp

----------


## walks.in2.trees

Lots of great tarps out there. Hammock Forums has a whole list of vendors for ultralight products and DIY project supplies, mostly aimed at hammock camping, but hammock tarps are great for ground dwellers too. I got my "Bullfrog" tarp from WildernessLogics.com, although they don't show it on the camp tarp page , I think it might have been an option when you order it, although I might be remembering from ordering my quiltset. 

For DIY Projects, check out ripstopbytheroll.com which offers Silnylon in various weights. If you want super ultralight, though, you want a cuben fiber tarp, but it'll cost twice as much.

Sent from my SGP561 using Tapatalk

----------


## finallyME

This is an old thread.  So old that I noticed some of the things I said in it aren't necessarily true.  You can find silnylon in camo now.  The vender the previous poster mentioned, http://ripstopbytheroll.com/ carries an assortment of 1.1 oz silnylon.  They also carry camo silpoly, which I used this previous year to make another tarp.
A lot has changed in 3+ years.

----------

